# swollen and sweaty



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

so I woke up this morning face swollen and sweaty ,mind u I had really bad aches too last few days, no it's not the flu. doc this I may have fibromyalgia or something and will send me to a rheumotologist. I also have bad circulation and my feet the morning ache too. I think it's cause I have gone way hypo and now am for waiting on my increaseon meds to kick in. it's still week in eon the meds. yes going back to endo but that could take a while. I just need to stabilize my tsh etc to calm down those darn antibodies. my fingers were red this morning too but a now have gone away it's like I was too hot and ny body was sweaty and the inflammation had to leave somewhere. any ideas. I feel like a blown up doll


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

see now later my fingers r cold. ok anyways thought I would let you know all my tests came back good for urine and blood cells etc the only thing wrong was my thyroid and I have to monitor my sugar. my cortisol is good and ACTH is within norm see lab result page. I had this swelling happen to me years ago with hives but this time no hives. i did have hives two years ago for three months until my thyroid got back under control. I have a feeling my antibodies just need to calm down. so frustrated I hate this disease and yes I will make the endo answer why my tsh fluctuated so badly from last month to this month. I am also finding cause my immune system is overreacting I am so sensitive to sounds when this happens arghhhh ok now I am cold and I am wondering if benadryl would help the overreaction. benadryl won't hurt I know that. years ago I had a swollen face and they eventually put me on prednisone . oh joy I hate hashis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> so I woke up this morning face swollen and sweaty ,mind u I had really bad aches too last few days, no it's not the flu. doc this I may have fibromyalgia or something and will send me to a rheumotologist. I also have bad circulation and my feet the morning ache too. I think it's cause I have gone way hypo and now am for waiting on my increaseon meds to kick in. it's still week in eon the meds. yes going back to endo but that could take a while. I just need to stabilize my tsh etc to calm down those darn antibodies. my fingers were red this morning too but a now have gone away it's like I was too hot and ny body was sweaty and the inflammation had to leave somewhere. any ideas. I feel like a blown up doll


Make sure you are not having a myxedema coma! I am so worried for you!

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2000/1201/p2485.html

If you have any doubt; get to the ER.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

went to hospital due to some face swelling that went away in the day kind of most people can't notice too much but I could this morning. my vitals are good. she said take benadryl if it flares up and prednisone should I have to if it gets bad such as swollen lips etc. I swear it's has his rearing it's ugly head again until my tsh comes into range in four weeks time. this stupid thing happened to me ten years ago, sometimes its edema sometime its just hives. back then they didn't even know I had hash. Besides the bad
muscle aches I have to see a rheumatologist and wait for inflammation tests to come back. I am hoping maybe it's a touch of the flu too regarding the aches and that because i am hypo with hashi and tsh is wacked I may be feeling it alot more. That would make sense too as everything works a lot slower and it doesn't take much for me to feel off. will keep you posted .


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> went to hospital due to some face swelling that went away in the day kind of most people can't notice too much but I could this morning. my vitals are good. she said take benadryl if it flares up and prednisone should I have to if it gets bad such as swollen lips etc. I swear it's has his rearing it's ugly head again until my tsh comes into range in four weeks time. this stupid thing happened to me ten years ago, sometimes its edema sometime its just hives. back then they didn't even know I had hash. Besides the bad
> muscle aches I have to see a rheumatologist and wait for inflammation tests to come back. I am hoping maybe it's a touch of the flu too regarding the aches and that because i am hypo with hashi and tsh is wacked I may be feeling it alot more. That would make sense too as everything works a lot slower and it doesn't take much for me to feel off. will keep you posted .


Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. So, did you take the benadryl and did the swelling and edema go away?


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

the swelling is slowly going away and no ididnt take benadryl, I am finding the sweating is going away too at night. this is what I think happened. my tsh rose so drastically in a month my hormones went wacky and I was sweating, hence my body was under a lot of stress causing bp changes and flushing and wacky symptoms. these are now slowly subsiding with my increase in meds. at least now I can tell the doctor what I am seeing go away now. the aches are still bad and flare up but it is getting better. I seem to be extremely sensitive to thyroid changes. for me that huge tsh increase is major for me. I crash and my body goes wonky. nothing works right it's as if I was premenopausal but I am not. so I am recording my symptoms and will see what the endo and rheumatologist will say. I also think my hash is very prevalent so I am feeling the symptoms quite badly now


----------

